# Do you drive mainly AUTO or MANUAL[paddles]? (POLL)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi R35 fans,

Do you drive mainly AUTO or MANUAL [paddles]? (POLL)

I find I mainly drive in AUTO, and find myself throttling the gear changes down, if I want to quickly accelerate.. and really only using the paddle's, if I'm in a lot of twistys, and pushing the car on.

Chronos


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Always manual for me - have no idea what gear the car is going to give me at a juntion in auto, seems to have a mind of its own


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Auto work with 'R' selected on transmission most of the time, but I do like to blap along in Manual also. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Auto for me but most of the driving I do is motorways.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mainly sits in neutral but on the occasions where I do let her out of her box it's manual all the way!!


----------



## azlondon (Mar 20, 2017)

Manual for me.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am very lazy, mostly auto.:blahblah:


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Manual at all times as I like to use engine braking rather than the brakes.


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Auto round town, manual for the twisty stuff - which is all too infrequent these days :nervous:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, I'm genuinely shocked, having a car like the R35 and driving it in auto is unfathomable to me, each to their own of course.

To me, the DCT makes the car, instant manual gear changes enable me to become one with the car, I feel it like it was part of me, controlling the back end wiggles with the paddles, not to mention the glorious noises up and down the gears. To me, in auto it's a completely different experience, lazy, sluggish, unresponsive big lump and boring.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Auto for standard driving and manual for fast road corners


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Always drive the car from cold in manual and I use to switch to auto once the car warmed up, but as I'm driving the car less and less these days I tend to leave it in manual


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Manual anytime im not on the motorway and just cruising.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Auto in town or traffic otherwise manual RRR!

If in doubt flat out..


----------



## alexmallia (Feb 3, 2017)

Manual for me there's far to much shifting in auto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I always drive auto until it's warmed up. Plus auto if in traffic which as in London is often.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Some people saying auto in town, but that's one of the fun parts to use manual, just blipping it down to 1st at junctions and scaring the pedestrians  Then wopping away in 1st and burbling along at 3k rpm in 2nd, lovely


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Manuel warms it up quicker auto on motorway or cruising what can I say I love to make noise with the meister R :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Some people saying auto in town, but that's one of the fun parts to use manual, just blipping it down to 1st at junctions and scaring the pedestrians  Then wopping away in 1st and burbling along at 3k rpm in 2nd, lovely


You are so antisocial.. don't forget the pops and bangs map


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> You are so antisocial.. don't forget the pops and bangs map


Hehe, that's not for me but I do like hearing it on other cars


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

R35_owner said:


> _*Manuel*_ warms it up quicker auto on motorway or cruising what can I say I love to make noise with the meister R :thumbsup:


Que?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Que?


He's from Barcelona


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

The car has Auto mode?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> The car has Auto mode?


yup, it also has an accelerator


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

:chuckle:


snuffy said:


> Que?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> :chuckle:


It warms it up...eventually.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Doesn't the R35 drive itself in Auto? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Manual for McDonalds burn outs. Auto all the other times


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> yup, it also has an accelerator


Now I know that you're guessing; your car never sees daylight! :runaway:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> Now I know that you're guessing; your car never sees daylight! :runaway:


the best hookers roam the streets when the sun has set my friend, plus its a black car, I'm scared the sun might melt the shit paint!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thought that you were just scared of diving it? I heard you screaming when driving the TT before - or was there something else going on in there?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Evo9lution said:


> Thought that you were just scared of diving it? I heard you screaming when driving the TT before - or was there something else going on in there?


Forgot to turn the curlers off and they burnt my bum when I sat in the car


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Mainly manual, but auto in traffic jams.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Certain threads make me want to buy another GT-R for no reason I can think of.

This is one of them. I drove mainly in auto, but every time I gave it some thought, usually when not in the car, I came back to it with the desire to persevere with 100% manual use that usually lasted until the wind changed.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Whenever I get in the car the two things I do without even thinking about it... Put the traction in R and switch to manual. It does not matter how short the journey.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Simonh said:


> Whenever I get in the car the two things I do without even thinking about it... Put the traction in R and switch to manual. It does not matter how short the journey.


Same here, and I have suspension in R most of the time too, as they made the 16 soft, so R is similar to 09 N. Gearbox only goes into R around the twisties for crisper/responsive down changes.

I'm honestly gobsmacked at how many serious R35 enthusiasts drive it in auto. I love R35's but in auto I just don't want to drive it at all, all the appeal and fun has gone.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I do wonder if i would prefer a manual R35 at times ..... think it would make it a better all round daily car ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Same here, and I have suspension in R most of the time too, as they made the 16 soft, so R is similar to 09 N. Gearbox only goes into R around the twisties for crisper/responsive down changes.
> I'm honestly gobsmacked at how many serious R35 enthusiasts drive it in auto. I love R35's but in auto I just don't want to drive it at all, all the appeal and fun has gone.


Note to self : Try manual more often for general driving, and i shall.



terry lloyd said:


> I do wonder if i would prefer a manual R35 at times ..... think it would make it a better all round daily car ?


manual gear stick? Hell no, especially in traffic, auto with paddles is just dandy!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> I do wonder if i would prefer a manual R35 at times ..... think it would make it a better all round daily car ?


Wouldn't be bale to change gear quick enough at your age old boy


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Without bringing up an old well replied thread....I'd drive in manual a lot more if the paddles were still attached to the column...each to their own, obviously.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> I do wonder if i would prefer a manual R35 at times ..... think it would make it a better all round daily car ?




For me yes.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

I voted 50-50! But the noise of the auto blip in manual... I could listen to that all day... Might help that I have Akropovics though.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

For the first year of owning mine I drove it in auto only. Somehow I did not like the idea of the paddles, I think I did not feel confident about using them.

Then I went out with someone who drove theirs in manual and I loved the sound of the blipping on the downshift. And that was me sold on manual. So now I always drive in manual, just for the noise.

Also, on the motorway, in auto, I find it's a bit to keen to change down to 5th when there is no real need.

Finally, I think I'd still prefer a gear stick, I just like moving the knob somehow (oo-er missus).


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

If they were manual it would be my only car , i grew to hate the car as a everyday car due to the gearbox , enjoy it again now when i can just take it out for a hoon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> If they were manual it would be my only car , i grew to hate the car as a everyday car due to the gearbox , enjoy it again now when i can just take it out for a hoon


For me also.
The paddles are good but for me its not 100% the right set up and I would prefer a manual


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

snuffy said:


> For the first year of owning mine I drove it in auto only. Somehow I did not like the idea of the paddles, I think I did not feel confident about using them.
> Then I went out with someone who drove theirs in manual and I loved the sound of the blipping on the downshift. And that was me sold on manual. So now I always drive in manual, just for the noise


Oka slightly edited your post to suit me, haha. Been playing with the manual shift paddles and yes, the downshift noise is damn cool! Funky in fact, looking forward to scareing some pedestrians real soon! Muwwhhh ha haaa. 

Playing more with the manual shifts, yes I am. Have noticed tho, downshifts in manual in N at high speed are a bit slow. Will try in R. Whereas a blip of the throttle in auto , at high speed drops the gear immedialty, then plant your foot and she goes!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes Chronos, R is needed for quick downshifts, in N it will miss a downshift (not change down on every pull) when hard braking and downshifting, but in R it will always change down on every pull, including double downshifts.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

JMacca1975 said:


> Without bringing up an old well replied thread....I'd drive in manual a lot more if the paddles were still attached to the column...each to their own, obviously.


This. I drove my 11 exclusively in manual, but then the auto mode was pretty horrible. The placement of the paddles and the fact that auto's much better in the 17 means I drive much more in auto around town. Trying to pull away from a 90 degree junction in manual mode ( or any time you have to turn the wheel a half turn or more ) is just a mare...


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Funky in fact, looking forward to scareing some pedestrians real soon! Muwwhhh ha haaa.


There's nothing more amusing than dropping it down even at show speeds in town and watching people turn round !


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I am using the paddles more and more these days as I find the auto settings a bit boring 
I'm pondering a Ecutek TCM upgrade


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Never used the paddles or launch etc

Only drive it in bongo auto mode


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I still can't get my head around anyone driving an R35 in auto


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> I still can't get my head around anyone driving an R35 in auto




I guess it's just easier sometimes to "kick back" and let the car do the work . Can't imagine spirited driving in auto but the commute to/from work I'd imagine could be done in auto on a daily basis.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> I still can't get my head around anyone driving an R35 in auto


+1.

Similarly, I have an M6 and can honestly say I've NEVER driven it in 'auto'. Same with my old sequential M3.......

Seems bonkers IMHO......



TT


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> I have an M6


my condolences. 



Trevgtr said:


> I still can't get my head around anyone driving an R35 in auto


 Yesterday, 02:15 AM
wow looks like it's giving you sleepless night's as well!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Chronos said:


> my condolences.


Not required, it's a great car!! :thumbsup:



TT


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

In my previous 3 GTR's manual was quicker especially on the drag strip but I found the new eba cars feel and are quicker in auto. I ran my car at the pod and I found the produced a better time in auto, the gear change is mentally quick in comparison to the older cars. I ran a respectable 11.1 second quarter in a completely stock car with stock runflats and stock tyre pressures.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Yesterday, 02:15 AM
> wow looks like it's giving you sleepless night's as well!


Nah I sleep like a log. I'm up at that time placing bets on markets around the world, it's a tough old life


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Nah I sleep like a log. I'm up at that time placing bets on markets around the world, it's a tough old life


gotta do what you gotta do, when Trevgtr is eating tyres and drinking 99ron, expensive diet.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trevgtr said:


> I still can't get my head around anyone driving an R35 in auto



i do, all the time

its awesome!:smokin:

ive no interest in how fast it goes, how quick it is on a 0-60, whats my track time etc etc etc


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I tried using the box in manual R mode for the first time ever today since someone said on here it changes 2 gears if you pull it twice. And it does ! Now I never knew that.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Tried driving around "normally" today in auto, it felt weird like it was shifting at the wrong point (compared to where I shift manually), I kept going to pull the paddles and having to force myself not to


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

kindai said:


> Tried driving around "normally" today in auto, it felt weird like it was shifting at the wrong point (compared to where I shift manually), I kept going to pull the paddles and having to force myself not to


It will shift up very quickly if you are just tooling around. In traffic you will be in 4th before you know it.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

snuffy said:


> It will shift up very quickly if you are just tooling around. In traffic you will be in 4th before you know it.


Yup! It was in 4th or 5th when I may just be moving into 3rd :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, basically in auto, pulling away gently and accelerating up to say mid 30's mph it goes...

1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th haha in about the same time it took to read this  No control, no involvement, no fun, just a joyless boring extremely low rpm drone.

To all the auto drivers, I dare you to experience the joy of the DCT, and try this... Get the big M up on screen, then pull away with half throttle changing up (right paddle  ) at 4k rpm, 1st to 5th, it's an awesome demonstration of huge torque, pulling rapidly with only half throttle and only 4k rpm.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

snuffy said:


> I tried using the box in manual R mode for the first time ever today since someone said on here it changes 2 gears if you pull it twice. And it does ! Now I never knew that.


Consecutive changing down is better in R, especially with a titanium exhaust, the down blips sound sublime


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Haha, basically in auto, pulling away gently and accelerating up to say mid 30's mph it goes...
> 
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th haha in about the same time it took to read this  No control, no involvement, no fun, just a joyless boring extremely low rpm drone.
> 
> To all the auto drivers, I dare you to experience the joy of the DCT, and try this... Get the big M up on screen, then pull away with half throttle changing up (right paddle  ) at 4k rpm, 1st to 5th, it's an awesome demonstration of huge torque, pulling rapidly with only half throttle and only 4k rpm.


Half throttle ......Pah :chuckle:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Tried manual around town, started blipping, burbling and turning heads. Obviously everyone thought I was a twat. Felt like a twat too, so put it into auto and saved the manual mode for the fun back roads and bypass.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> Obviously everyone thought I was a twat.


Maybe they just recognised the driver?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Full throttle, feel the car squirm and fidget and then "puuuuull" grabs the next gear and ****s off down the road, for such a simple action it adds a shit tonne of fun to the driving, I am Jenson Button when driving my car with paddles........ and my Nan if I leave it auto.

The only people that think you're a twat when driving a GT-R are those people that wish they could do the same but can't


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Maybe they just recognised the driver?


Excellent.........:chuckle:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Maybe they just recognised the driver?


Ha! The worst are those that don't realise it.

Especially those that think all pedestrians must drive an inferior car, the contempt towards others outside of this forum is mind boggling.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> Ha! The worst are those that don't realise it.
> 
> Especially those that think all pedestrians must drive an inferior car, the contempt towards others outside of this forum is mind boggling.


I have no idea what that means and I doubt you do either especially given the contempt you've shown for many _inside_ this forum.

Or maybe you're just being prickly?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> I have no idea what that means and I doubt you do either especially given the contempt you've shown for many _inside_ this forum.
> Or maybe you're just being prickly?


and maybe he's got a bit of trollitus?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

e8_pack said:


> Tried manual around town, started blipping, burbling and turning heads. Obviously everyone thought I was a twat. Felt like a twat too, so put it into auto and saved the manual mode for the fun back roads and bypass.


The thing is, you don't actually know if anyone thought you was a twat, so that assumption comes mostly from inside your own head. Not trying to be funny, just honest.

I find that people generally love hearing the R35, shouting 'rev it' and 'fair play mate' haha, but if I drive through town in my mate's Ferrari a small percentage of people glare and shout ******, twat and other such jealous comments, especially if you rev it. The R35 does get more respect from people, most love it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> I find that people generally love hearing the R35, shouting 'rev it' and 'fair play mate' haha, but if I drive through town in my mate's Ferrari a small percentage of people glare and shout ******, twat and other such jealous comments, especially if you rev it. The R35 does get more respect from people, most love it.


+1 - I've only had positive, excited comments from people when driving/parking mine. It seem's to get a hell of a lot of respect, like a people's champion!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

^^^ WHS, I find that the GTR evokes only a positive response, the number of people that will go out of their way to say something, make a comment or show appreciation toward the car still surprises me.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, the GTR definitely gets a more favorable response. The people's champion is actually a good description.

When I left my sister's house once, my nephew's were begging me to set off quickly, it's a fairly straight road so I obliged them. As the revs and noise built up, I caught a dog walker by surprise (and me), all I remember is seeing her face as her head turned, just as the dog took her through the hedge. Felt bad about it because I love pets.

Revving engines in built up areas is a bit anti social no matter how you dress it up.

But yes, the GTR does get more appreciation. Though this would be unlikely from dog walkers ime.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

e8_pack said:


> Tried manual around town, started blipping, burbling and turning heads. Obviously everyone thought I was a twat. Felt like a twat too, so put it into auto and saved the manual mode for the fun back roads and bypass.


I hate drawing attention to myself whilst driving too. That's why I drive a GT-R.


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Auto till everything warms up, then constantly manual. Brings the car alive! Found that I've turned into 'that guy' that drives round in 2nd gear around town cos the exhaust note sounds amazing bouncing off the buildings!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Always manual for driving anywhere. The only circumstances auto will be used is:

1) fuel saving (rare)
2) driving through built up area at anti social time (to keep noise to a min)
3) Stuck in heavy traffic jam (when not feeling obliged to 'put on a show of rice' (rare))


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

sparky_7999 said:


> Auto till everything warms up, then constantly manual. Brings the car alive! Found that I've turned into 'that guy' that drives round in 2nd gear around town cos the exhaust note sounds amazing bouncing off the buildings!


I've heard this a few times now, but auto is the worst thing you can do for a cold engine, that and letting it warm up at tickover on the drive for 5 minutes is just as bad.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> I've heard this a few times now, but auto is the worst thing you can do for a cold engine, that and letting it warm up at tickover on the drive for 5 minutes is just as bad.


The owner's manual says if it's cold you should drive in manual until it's warmed up.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> The owner's manual says if it's cold you should drive in manual until it's warmed up.




But it was written by a Nissan employee in the pub at the time :tard:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> But it was written by a Nissan employee in the pub at the time :tard:


You may have a point !

Page 5-7 tells you not to drink and drive. That's actually in the owner's manual. FFS - that's like telling someone to wipe their arse after having a dump.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

snuffy said:


> You may have a point !
> 
> Page 5-7 tells you not to drink and drive. That's actually in the owner's manual. FFS - that's like telling someone to wipe their arse after having a dump.


Yes but it appears some people still don't know it's wrong to drink and drive...... and I'm pretty sure there is someone out there that doesn't wipe their arse post dump


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha I warm it up on the drive way as well. Why is this bad then? I was always taught t let an engine warm up


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's bad because of carbon build up etc in the engine


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's bad because of carbon build up etc in the engine


Generally accepted engineering reason is that a cold engine means your ECU runs a richer AFR such that more petrol is injected into the piston chamber potentially washing oil off the cylinder walls, increasing wear.

Running cold on your driveway prolongs this process whereas a driven car would warm up faster.

Simply put it means the car warms up faster when driven versus sat on your drive.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Generally accepted engineering reason is that a cold engine means your ECU runs a richer AFR such that more petrol is injected into the piston chamber potentially washing oil off the cylinder walls, increasing wear.
> 
> Running cold on your driveway prolongs this process whereas a driven car would warm up faster.
> 
> Simply put it means the car warms up faster when driven versus sat on your drive.


Yeah, that and increased condensation caused through taking longer to warm up idling under no load.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

sparky_7999 said:


> Ha I warm it up on the drive way as well. Why is this bad then? I was always taught t let an engine warm up


I think they meant "let the car warm up before you drive it _hard_". Not, "let the car warm up before you drive it".

By hard, I mean load (torque) - not revs, although avoiding excessive revs is best as well. This is why it is better to drive the first few miles in manual where you can control gears for least torque rather than best efficiency. Generally 3000-3500 rpm and off-turbo.

If you have a car that idles a lot, the recommendation is to change the oil twice as often. I suspect due to fuel contamination.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Generally accepted engineering reason is that a cold engine means your ECU runs a richer AFR such that more petrol is injected into the piston chamber potentially washing oil off the cylinder walls, increasing wear.
> 
> Running cold on your driveway prolongs this process whereas a driven car would warm up faster.
> 
> Simply put it means the car warms up faster when driven versus sat on your drive.


In addition, the oil gets contaminated with fuel faster, hence the recommendation for early oil changes.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

Manual all of the time. Auto seems to shift up the gearbox too quickly and labour the engine. Certainly not as good as a BMW E92 M3 DCT box.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Was driving in manual today and showed it to a mate
Decided to do a launch with him but forgot it was in manual until I slammed into the review limiter like a brick wall. Back to auto for a while I learn to drive again...  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So I've made a lot more effort to drive round on the paddles recently and am enjoying it. See I do read what you lot write and go and try it.


----------



## Stotty251 (Mar 13, 2017)

After a month of owning my gtr. I only use it in manual now. 
I love hanging on to the gears longer to hear that beautiful noise.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> So I've made a lot more effort to drive round on the paddles recently and am enjoying it. See I do read what you lot write and go and try it.


so auto still or manual? I am using manual more now myself especially with the gear changes in R so they change quicker., but still play with the throttle in auto too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been zipping around in manual. I like deciding when it will change gear after all.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've been zipping around in manual. I like deciding when it will change gear after all.


I will tell you what is fun in auto, when you come to a corner and slow down blip the throttle down to 3rd and accelerate round reasonably.. and the car then decides to suddenly drop to 2nd and booom... snapped neck!!

happened yesterday = ACE! This must be what it feels like for passengers, as a driver you are expecting the hit, but not when it suddenly drops to 2nd unannounced haha.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

I have noticed on some YouTube videos that they have moved the paddles from fixed to the column, to moving with the steering wheel, which must be a lot nicer, I unfortunately have an early one so mine are fixed.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Since this thread started I've moved from being an auto driver to totally paddles. It's night and day and I now hate driving auto - it feels so detached and the car is rarely in exactly the right gear. 

Also, I didn't like the paddles being fixed either (my previous car they moved) but you really do get used to it very quickly. Easy peasy to use now. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Killerscum01 said:


> I have noticed on some YouTube videos that they have moved the paddles from fixed to the column, to moving with the steering wheel, which must be a lot nicer, I unfortunately have an early one so mine are fixed.


I've been trying manual more lately as well, I like it but it much better when in R mode for the gear changes, as it changes a lot quicker.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Chronos said:


> I've been trying manual more lately as well, I like it but it much better when in R mode for the gear changes, as it changes a lot quicker.


I'm driving about 50/50 to be honest, but what that means is sometimes I forget to change gear lol.

Got to say though, I've never tried manual in R mode... not had it long and wanted to get fully "at one" with the car before I start messing with settings not because I'm scared too or anything, more so because I want to know how exactly how it affects the car from "Normal" mode.

I have been putting the traction in R lately as its a bit unpredictable when it gets a bit of wheelspin and then shuts down. Normally when I'm showing off. :tard: 

That leads me to a Question: If the traction in R mode allows a bit more slip... how much is a bit more, can it be quantified? Can I be Drift King with it?


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that in normale mode the car allows 5° slip angle and in R mode 30° slip angle.

Nissan told this once in a video that 5° slip was the fastest way or so.


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Manual all the way, I always find myself in the wrong gear when using auto.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Killerscum01 said:


> I'm driving about 50/50 to be honest, but what that means is sometimes I forget to change gear lol.
> 
> Got to say though, I've never tried manual in R mode...


Most people like fixed column paddles for fast road driving, padddles that turn with the steering wheel obv get crossed over at roundabouts and junctions, personally I hate rotating paddles lol.

Trans R mode means better sharper crisper down changing, and will always change down a gear on every pull, and double down change, unlike when in N mode. Amazingly though, many owners don't down change, so never experience that awesome feeling and sound, one of the best bits of the car.

Traction in N mode will normally be cutting the power all the time if you're a fast road driver, and in R mode will maybe cut only once per session


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I'd say 80% paddles, 20% auto, 
Use auto normally on motorway or long boring drives, but I like to be in the right gear to 'nip away' if I need to at lower speeds and manual gives me that...
Plus I like the double downshift noise coming up to traffic lights hehe


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have a custom trans map in mine for drag racing, its now configured that in normal mode Manual will auto shift at 7900rpm in 1st/2/3 and 4th shift at 8400. It will also launch in N mode and we use BOTL as apposed to just RPM. In race mode its still totally manual in R mode for track.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Bit of advice for you manual drivers, don't use the trans in R mode for normal everyday driving / commuting unless you are willing to except the extra wear on the synchros.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Bit of advice for you manual drivers, don't use the trans in R mode for normal everyday driving / commuting unless you are willing to except the extra wear on the synchros.


Thanks for that tip, we had this discussion last year and many people believed it made no difference to wear, but some of us said it must do and you've just confirmed it.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

The same dose apply to Auto as well but I can't really see a scenario where you would drive around in R mode Auto and not be giving it a bit because of how long it would hold on to the gears in normal driving.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Bit of advice for you manual drivers, don't use the trans in R mode for normal everyday driving / commuting unless you are willing to except the extra wear on the synchros.


So are we going to see GT-R adds saying never been launched, never tracked and never driven in R mode now. lol 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Manual for me... unless I'm attempting to eat a big mac or stir my coffee, we all understand the commitment required to eat a big mac without making a mess whilst driving


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TurboSam said:


> So are we going to see GT-R adds saying never been launched, never tracked and never driven in R mode now. lol


haha, forgot one tho.. "Never over 70mph"


----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

Always manual for me - I lie to be in control! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

JoGoGTR said:


> Always manual for me - I lie to be in control!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...but are you telling us the truth? :chuckle:


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

Auto when the car was stock because I couldn't hear anything ha ! Stage 4.25 manual !!


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

I really do not get it when people buy a car like this and do not use
manual  

Paddle shift all the way for me unless stuck in stop start traffic ,
just love it ! The best of both worlds , no messing around with
a manual stick shift and constantly pressing a clutch in until your
Leg goes on strike on the M25 while in a 11 mile tailback.

To be honest I am not sure that I will want to go back to a normal
manual .


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Maxgas said:


> I really do not get it when people buy a car like this and do not use
> manual
> Paddle shift all the way for me unless stuck in stop start traffic ,
> just love it ! The best of both worlds , no messing around with
> ...


I MUST start using manual more , maybe i'm just too used to pottering around in auto, and blipping the throttle to drop a few gears and go go go! Apparently this way of driving puts a lot more load on the gears, instead of driving manual my tuner says (acspeedtech) So if you're tuned stage 4+ that's a lot more torque load.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Gmac7 said:


> Manual all day long, i'll buy a fully automatic when i'm 50!


Bloody he'll, I've of got a few months left then!


----------

